# JACKSON, OH: "Shayla" 6-7month old Tan Girl



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*"Shayla" was e-mailed to me by a rescue contact to crosspost. She is in the Jackson County Dog Pound, a kill shelter in Jackson, OH.*

*There is not much information given about Shayla, except that she is 6 - 7 months old, beautiful, friendly and in desperate need of a forever home.*

*I don't know anything more about Shayla. If you'd like to know more about her or would like to take her into your home or rescue, please contact the shelter at the number given below.*

*Jackson, OH is in the southernmost part of Ohio, not too far from the KY and West VA borders - about 75 miles southeast of Columbus.*

*SHAYLA*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jackson, OH | Shayla

*Jackson County Dog Pound*
*248 Reservoir Rd.*
*Jackson, OH 45640*
*740-286-7262*


----------

